

Founder/Hacker Typical Weekend - mudge
http://nickmudge.info/?post=70

======
cperciva
_Wake up Sunday morning at 11pm and program for an hour._

Waking up at 11PM? That sounds like my schedule. :-)

More seriously, as much as 22(?) hours of coding in a weekend is impressive,
is that enough if you have a full-time job which keeps you busy during the
week?

~~~
mudge
Yes. There's also nights after work.

------
raju
Good description. I am currently planning my startup, and that sounds a lot
like my weekend.

Though sometimes it does seem that I need to get out and meet some people
every now and then...

